# Auger pulley misalignment



## Glenn56 (Dec 30, 2016)

I have an old Mastercraft (MTD) 26 inch/ 8 H.P blower. This past week it threw the auger belt. This has never happened before. While changing the belt. I noticed hat the auger pulley is about 1/4 inch out of alignment towards the front of the machine. This very obvious as the brake just touches the edge of the pulley. Any ideas?

Glenn


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you may have cracks in the area shown in this video at 2:00. you may also have a worn impeller bearing


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

One of the pulleys might be loose on it's shaft, check what type of set,or square head screws that hold the pulleys on their shaft.
Sid


----------

